# What a bunch of whiners we are



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2020)

Corona virus changes are a drag.  I get it.  I also get that we are a bunch of crybaby whiners.  Waaaah, I've had to socially distance for a few months and (gasp) wear a mask out in public to help keep myself and others safe.  Woe is me.    

My grandparents would have taken this scenario in a heartbeat over their several years of daily anguish because their 3 sons were overseas fighting WWII.  I think of their dread fear when hearing an unexpected knock on their door.  Their heartbreak at yet more friends and relatives posting gold star in their windows.  My father and uncles would surely have opted for masking up and avoiding friends over shooting people and being shot at.    

As a group we need to grow up, face up, and do what needs to be done.  Scientists, medical personnel and epidemiologists repeatedly explain how we can reduce infection and death rates.  Yes, there are sacrifices, but not anywhere near the limits of human endurance.


----------



## chic (Jul 11, 2020)

I disagree. Personally, I only know 2 people who are coping with the restrictions placed upon them by the government's handling of this virus as what I would call "well". Everybody else is at some stage of cracking under the pressure.

I do know of someone who has committed suicide over this and left three young children motherless. There are probably millions of others who have done the same but the media won't tell you about them.

If anyone I know or run into during the course of my life, wants to vent, complain, or even primal scream, I let them. And I listen to them. Often they will say how good it felt to be able to do so. Because everybody is putting so much pressure of people to behave a certain way, to be braver than they can be.

My grandparents would have complained to high heaven. All four of them lived through the 1918-1919 epidemic. They went to work and not one of them wore a mask or quarantined. 

Everybody is different and we all have our limits and breaking points in life. This is a time when sensitivity to that could really help someone else.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Corona virus changes are a drag.  I get it.  I also get that we are a bunch of crybaby whiners.  Waaaah, I've had to socially distance for a few months and (gasp) wear a mask out in public to help keep myself and others safe.  Woe is me.
> 
> My grandparents would have taken this scenario in a heartbeat over their several years of daily anguish because their 3 sons were overseas fighting WWII.  I think of their dread fear when hearing an unexpected knock on their door.  Their heartbreak at yet more friends and relatives posting gold star in their windows.  My father and uncles would surely have opted for masking up and avoiding friends over shooting people and being shot at.
> 
> As a group we need to grow up, face up, and do what needs to be done.  Scientists, medical personnel and epidemiologists repeatedly explain how we can reduce infection and death rates.  Yes, there are sacrifices, but not anywhere near the limits of human endurance.


Not once since Covid-19 made it's debut and measures were put in place to limited people's interaction, have dear husband or I felt restricted, tied, or hard-done-by as a result of.

I would love nothing better than to see this new wave and style of living become the norm. Nothing would make me happier. Not once has dear husband nor myself run into a single sick person since restrictive measures were implemented. Got to love it!


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 11, 2020)

Myself I have always being a homebody before the virus. As long as I have my internet I can stay at home for weeks.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2020)

*I don't mind at all being home with my husband. If we do have to go out we wear masks. Thankfully in the world we live in today we can use our phone or even the computer to visit with loved ones. I would rather do things like these or infect anyone else or get infected.*


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow. You want to see this style of living become the norm?  All those people out of work because of this virus might disagree. Small business owners who've had to shutter their businesses might disagree. I want to be able to travel again. I want to be able to eat out with a bunch of friends again. I want to play bridge again. I want to get on an airplane again. I want people back to work. I want a thriving economy again. I want a vaccine. I'm not whining (much) but I sure as hell don't want this style of confined, restrictive, mask-shaming existence to become the norm.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 12, 2020)

I've been locked up in my Senior Living facility for nearly 6 months now.  I am not permitted to go out more than a couple of times a day and dare not leave the property.  I have not seen my son face to face in all this time other than via Facetime.  Not the same.  I am watched by staff and cameras wherever I go.  I feel as though I've been jailed for a crime I did not commit.  When I was sick with COVID, I didn't care, but since staff can come and go at will, but we cannot, I see no logic in it all.  According to my state and the CDC, they are keeping us safe.  I am at my wit's end.


----------



## toffee (Jul 12, 2020)

i agree to a point what star song is saying --
my self it dont bother me 'especially seeing iam busy' some people need something to grouse about '
if not that it would be something they would seek out - old people is my concern with lockdown-
as they dont cope to well' lonelyness is bad enough for them -and not to see their family is hard '

but the ones with memory loss must be awful --


----------



## rgp (Jul 12, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Wow. You want to see this style of living become the norm?  All those people out of work because of this virus might disagree. Small business owners who've had to shutter their businesses might disagree. I want to be able to travel again. I want to be able to eat out with a bunch of friends again. I want to play bridge again. I want to get on an airplane again. I want people back to work. I want a thriving economy again. I want a vaccine. I'm not whining (much) but I sure as hell don't want this style of confined, restrictive, mask-shaming existence to become the norm.




  Agree strongly here !!!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Wow. You want to see this style of living become the norm?  All those people out of work because of this virus might disagree. Small business owners who've had to shutter their businesses might disagree. I want to be able to travel again. I want to be able to eat out with a bunch of friends again. I want to play bridge again. I want to get on an airplane again. I want people back to work. I want a thriving economy again. I want a vaccine. I'm not whining (much) but I sure as hell don't want this style of confined, restrictive, mask-shaming existence to become the norm.


Of course I don't want to see this style of living as the norm.  I neither said nor suggested that.  I want my old life back, too.  Would love to travel again, hug and kiss my grandchildren, visit friends, and do everything you listed.  

@chic, and others, my point is that people we personally knew and loved dealt with far worse restrictions than these, and for far longer. Some for four years or longer. Most did so with a great stoicism and understanding that immediate personal sacrifice was required of them. When it was over they were delighted to welcome their boys (and some girls) home from war, happy to have rationing restrictions lifted, and to see life return to normal. 

Wearing masks in public, eliminating travel, and socially distancing from others may be a bummer, but they're much lesser sacrifices than our parents and grandparents had to deal with. For several years, not several months.


----------



## gennie (Jul 12, 2020)

I look at this time as a national/international crisis and it's everyone's duty to act responsibly until more facts are known about the nature of this virus.  

Sometimes "I wants" must give way to "I shoulds" for the greater good.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

gennie said:


> I look at this time as a national/international crisis and it's everyone's duty to act responsibly until more facts are known about the nature of this virus.
> 
> Sometimes "I wants" must give way to "I shoulds" for the greater good.


Well said, Gennie.


----------



## 911 (Jul 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Corona virus changes are a drag.  I get it.  I also get that we are a bunch of crybaby whiners.  Waaaah, I've had to socially distance for a few months and (gasp) wear a mask out in public to help keep myself and others safe.  Woe is me.
> 
> My grandparents would have taken this scenario in a heartbeat over their several years of daily anguish because their 3 sons were overseas fighting WWII.  I think of their dread fear when hearing an unexpected knock on their door.  Their heartbreak at yet more friends and relatives posting gold star in their windows.  My father and uncles would surely have opted for masking up and avoiding friends over shooting people and being shot at.
> 
> As a group we need to grow up, face up, and do what needs to be done.  Scientists, medical personnel and epidemiologists repeatedly explain how we can reduce infection and death rates.  Yes, there are sacrifices, but not anywhere near the limits of human endurance.


I already wear my mask everywhere, except in the car and alone outside. Dr. Redfield said while speaking during one of the daily coronavirus briefings, (back when they were being held), that if you are only with those people closest to you on a daily basis, you do not need to wear a mask. So, if you are in your home with your family only, you don’t need to wear a mask. However, if you have living parents and/or grandparents, you should wear a mask no matter if you see them daily or not.

Does that message still apply?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2020)

911 said:


> I already wear my mask everywhere, except in the car and alone outside. Dr. Redfield said while speaking during one of the daily coronavirus briefings, (back when they were being held), that if you are only with those people closest to you on a daily basis, you do not need to wear a mask. So, if you are in your home with your family only, you don’t need to wear a mask. However, if you have living parents and/or grandparents, you should wear a mask no matter if you see them daily or not.
> 
> Does that message still apply?


I'm talking about the people who are endlessly complaining about the hardships of wearing masks when appropriate and socially distancing from people outside their own households.  

Dr. Redfield's advice seems very reasonable to me.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 12, 2020)

Star Song, to be clear, I was responding to Aunt Marg, who said she "would like to see this new wave and style of living become the norm."  Like I 've said before, I wear a mask, I social distance, I act responsibly. What I don't do is brag about how virtuous I am in doing all that, ad nauseum.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Star Song, to be clear, I was responding to Aunt Marg, who said she "would like to see this new wave and style of living become the norm."  Like I 've said before, I wear a mask, I social distance, I act responsibly. What I don't do is brag about how virtuous I am in doing all that, ad nauseum.


My apologies, I missed that post somehow.  Like you @CarolfromTX , I have no interest in "this new wave and style of living" becoming the norm. Nor of having it linger a day longer than necessary.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2020)

Want some cheese with your whine?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2020)

I think this has brought out the true nature of people. Some are taking the whole thing seriously and being sensible. Others think it won't affect them, and consequently they put themselves and others at risk. Many people are going out of their way to help elderly neighbours who don't want to risk going out, others only care about themselves.
For me personally, life hasn't changed much over the past few weeks...apart from the inconvenience of trying to get my groceries delivered and getting my prescriptions.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 12, 2020)

Whiners? 
 Maybe so, perhaps these people searching for explanation.\

Where do we get our explanations; the opinions of people like us carry
more weight than the experts. 
The sky is falling-could be, maybe not, once you accept that premise your thinking is  channeled. 
Same with those that disregard safety measures-'It's nonsense, I'll not wear a mask.'

We can be aghast at the  behaviors, that's our problem, not theirs

Your looking at personality types which overrides cogent response.  It is not going to stop, nor do I find it harmful.  As long is there is an opportunity to vent


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I've been locked up in my Senior Living facility for nearly 6 months now.  I am not permitted to go out more than a couple of times a day and dare not leave the property.  I have not seen my son face to face in all this time other than via Facetime.  Not the same.  I am watched by staff and cameras wherever I go.  I feel as though I've been jailed for a crime I did not commit.  When I was sick with COVID, I didn't care, but since staff can come and go at will, but we cannot, I see no logic in it all.  According to my state and the CDC, they are keeping us safe.  I am at my wit's end.


 Lois what's going to happen to you if you leave the property?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2020)

I was a whiner before so don’t notice a difference.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2020)

Lewkat, you are "locked up" in a senior living facility?  Sounds more like a prison to me!  Who is not permitting you to come and go as you please?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2020)

*I actually did encounter some people going into Walmart giving the associate some grief over putting on their masks before going in.  While inside I saw a woman with hers pulled down over under her chin.  Her approx. 12 year old daughter was not wearing one at all.
I have never felt inconvienced or put out.  Maybe a bit bored at times when I was tired of watching TV or reading. But that is it.  I am upset that I cannot yet go visit family members. But we gotta do what we gotta do, I guess.
I am bugged about the Anti-Maskers protesting, or people feeling that because they are young and/or healthy they do not need PPE.
But as long as most of us know what we need to do, I guess it has to be enough.*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I've been locked up in my Senior Living facility for nearly 6 months now.  I am not permitted to go out more than a couple of times a day and dare not leave the property.  I have not seen my son face to face in all this time other than via Facetime.  Not the same.  I am watched by staff and cameras wherever I go.  I feel as though I've been jailed for a crime I did not commit.  When I was sick with COVID, I didn't care, but since staff can come and go at will, but we cannot, I see no logic in it all.  According to my state and the CDC, they are keeping us safe.  I am at my wit's end.


The government believes keeping you in is the safest thing for you and denying any visitors. Sadly it’s the nurses and support workers who are coming and going while working at other facilities who are the biggest carriers of the virus in nursing homes.

Many of the nursing homes are in lockdown meaning you can’t go in the visit your loved ones and some are requesting proof that you are virus free. In other words, you need to get tested and show the results before you walk in.

I hope you get to see your family soon.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 12, 2020)

Of course it's the staff coming and going and that is my greatest argument.  The logic is simply lost on these so called professionals who make all these determinations.  Try to get a lawyer to stand up publicly with you on this.  My state of NJ has a governor who uses computer models to make all his stupid decisions for God's sake.  They are proven so inaccurate, it's tragic.  I am so frustrated that I am not younger for I'd be beating on the doors not only of city hall, but the CDC itself.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 12, 2020)

This type of life we're having to live right now, can be frustrating, makes us impatient, and not very comfy for the most part.
I'm not whining.....to me, doesn't make sense to bother to do
Yes, there seems to be some great differences, according to what some do in prep to do to stay, everything to be safe, and accepting for how long it takes, i know........has changed a lot of lives, it's sad, but.....keep on trucking......hoping to get to a normal in a new way.
Some of those who are doing a great amount of whining, maybe aren't doing their best to keep safe because of non belief.
Then those who are closing their livelihood, business, i can see their totally at tragedy, whining fits in with they're losses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2020)

911 said:


> I already wear my mask everywhere, except in the car and alone outside. Dr. Redfield said while speaking during one of the daily coronavirus briefings, (back when they were being held), that if you are only with those people closest to you on a daily basis, you do not need to wear a mask. So, if you are in your home with your family only, you don’t need to wear a mask. However, if you have living parents and/or grandparents, you should wear a mask no matter if you see them daily or not.
> 
> Does that message still apply?


But why don't you wear your mask when you are alone outside?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2020)

WE don't have to wear masks in South Australia....yet
When or should I say if a vaccine for Covid 19 appears there will be 8 billion doses required worldwide


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2020)

To be clear, when I said, "What a bunch of whiners we are," I was referring to my generation, the Baby Boomers.  It was meant to be a collective "we" that wasn't specific to - or limited to - members of this forum.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2020)

MickaC said:


> This type of life we're having to live right now, can be frustrating, makes us impatient, and not very comfy for the most part.
> I'm not whining.....to me, doesn't make sense to bother to do
> Yes, there seems to be some great differences, according to what some do in prep to do to stay, everything to be safe, and accepting for how long it takes, i know........has changed a lot of lives, it's sad, but.....keep on trucking......hoping to get to a normal in a new way.
> Some of those who are doing a great amount of whining, maybe aren't doing their best to keep safe because of non belief.
> *Then those who are closing their livelihood, business, i can see their totally at tragedy, whining fits in with they're losses.*


Agreed on the tragedy of their losses. 

Truly, if I'd lost my business over COVID shutdowns I'd be most furious with the people who didn't socially distance, wear masks or otherwise keep this virus from spreading. I'd be enraged at the politicians who postured rather than led, pretended (or even worse, believed) that this was no big deal, thereby guaranteeing we'd be crippled for many, many months to come. 

Most of this could have been over in 6 weeks. My business (yes I owned one) could have survived 6 weeks without income. Not 6 months, but 6 weeks. 

I wouldn't be whining if I lost my business to this. I'd be raging. But I'd know where to point that rage, and would be wearing a mask and socially distancing while doing so. Because I was brought up to trust scientists over politicians.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 13, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I think this has brought out the true nature of people.



Completely agree. I think we've finally solved the mystery of who the people are that abandon their shopping carts in the middle of the parking lot, tear pages out of library books, leave a mess in public restrooms, toss their trash on the side of the road, etc. It's the same mentality of the people who refuse to wear masks and observe social distancing guidelines: "Why should I care about anyone else?"


----------



## gennie (Jul 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Agreed on the tragedy of their losses.
> 
> Truly, if I'd lost my business over COVID shutdowns I'd be most furious with the people who didn't socially distance, wear masks or otherwise keep this virus from spreading. I'd be enraged at the politicians who *postured rather than led, pretended (or even worse, believed) that this was no big deal*, thereby guaranteeing we'd be crippled for many, many months to come.
> 
> ...



And then spread lies, mis-truths, alternate facts and induendo in order to mislead


----------



## MickaC (Jul 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> To be clear, when I said, "What a bunch of whiners we are," I was referring to my generation, the Baby Boomers.  It was meant to be a collective "we" that wasn't specific to - or limited to - members of this forum.


I'm totally at fault by using the term whining wrongly, and picking out people wrongly.
Was not my intent to pick out certain ones.
There are ones who are terrified....scared....afraid....unsettled about this whole virus thing and have rights to be, which includes most all of us.
Dropping the expression whinging.......Sorry.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2020)

@MickaC, we're in agreement.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> To be clear, when I said, "What a bunch of whiners we are," I was referring to my generation, the Baby Boomers.  It was meant to be a collective "we" that wasn't specific to - or limited to - members of this forum.



Oh I sure agree with you on that!!!


----------



## 911 (Jul 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> But why don't you wear your mask when you are alone outside?


I read the CDC guidelines and it stated that as long as I maintain the social distancing, it’s not necessary. I seldom see anyone outside.

Wearing Masks


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't remember ever seeing any guidelines about masks that say when you are alone outside, you should wear a mask.  Who would you be protecting?  There is no one else around!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2020)

911 said:


> I read the CDC guidelines and it stated that as long as I maintain the social distancing, it’s not necessary. I seldom see anyone outside.
> 
> Wearing Masks


I was just joking with my question @911 I was being silly.  I have a strange sense of humor sometimes.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I was just joking with my question @911 I was being silly.  I have a strange sense of humor sometimes.


It was sarcasm which I understood cause I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

And yet, I have seen people wearing masks when walking alone outside, even when driving alone in their car!  Maybe the reason is simply that they've forgotten to take it off when they've moved away from other people.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It was sarcasm which I understood cause I was thinking the same thing.


I'm not sure that with me it was sarcasm but just really saying something silly and stupid.   To add, I just looked up the definitions of sarcasm, silly and stupid and silly and stupid fit right with me.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2020)

911 said:


> I read the CDC guidelines and it stated that as long as I maintain the social distancing, it’s not necessary. I seldom see anyone outside.
> 
> Wearing Masks


Hubby and I walk our dog for an hour each morning.  We have masks in our pockets, but haven't needed to put them on.  When we are within 10 yards of someone else they either cross the street or we do.  Everyone in our area is extremely respectful of the new personal space guidelines.

I do see people wearing masks while walking here, which strikes me as overkill.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 13, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I've been locked up in my Senior Living facility for nearly 6 months now.  I am not permitted to go out more than a couple of times a day and dare not leave the property.  I have not seen my son face to face in all this time other than via Facetime.  Not the same.  I am watched by staff and cameras wherever I go.  I feel as though I've been jailed for a crime I did not commit.  When I was sick with COVID, I didn't care, but since staff can come and go at will, but we cannot, I see no logic in it all.  According to my state and the CDC, they are keeping us safe.  I am at my wit's end.



@Lewkat   Have had you on my mind on and off since you posted this.  Sending cyber hugs!  Wish I could send you real ones from your son.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 13, 2020)

Awwww, thank you Annie, that is so sweet.  I am having a problem post COVID and I'll have to speak to my doctor this week about it, but I am very lethargic much of the time.  The COVID virus attacked my sinuses and it's proximity to my brain terrified me as I feared encephalitis or encepahalitic shock.  My fevers were so high that my body absolutely jerked involuntarily at the height of them.  Since my recovery, I find more and more that I am suffering lethargy each day and sleep most of the time.  Of course it may be ennui, but also my memory for simple things fails me.  I have gotten a lot of my sense of taste back but the smell is faint and only intermittent.  So, that's part of my problem of how I feel emotionally.  However, my anger is justified at this being jailed since all I'd like to do is visit with my son for about a week.  Not to party with a lot of people.  

Sorry for my dumping this on you when all I meant to do was thank you for the kind thoughts and words.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Hubby and I walk our dog for an hour each morning.  We have masks in our pockets, but haven't needed to put them on.  When we are within 10 yards of someone else they either cross the street or we do.  Everyone in our area is extremely respectful of the new personal space guidelines.
> 
> I do see people wearing masks while walking here, which strikes me as overkill.


That's what I do when I'm out with the dog or just by myself.  I have the mask handy, but do not wear it outside.  That's ridiculous when there isn't another soul around.  But, our governor insists we wear them.  Lotsa luck on that one, Phil.  It's also weird to see someone driving solo wearing a mask.  Go figure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2020)

A lot of times when I walk my dog every day, there isn't anyone near me at all.  I keep the mask looped over my ears, but around my neck if I need it.  If I see I'll be getting close to anyone, I immediately put it on until they are a safe distance away.  I always keep at least 10 feet away, even with my mask.  I appreciate when others wear a mask also, it's the only considerate and responsible thing to do when near anyone.

I don't wear it in my car, but if I'm going to a supermarket or getting gas, it goes on before I exit my car.  Here's one of the areas I walk him, so I can see anyone coming from a long distance, and I'll also walk into the weed/grass to keep distance if someone passes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I've been locked up in my Senior Living facility for nearly 6 months now.  I am not permitted to go out more than a couple of times a day and dare not leave the property.  I have not seen my son face to face in all this time other than via Facetime.  Not the same.  I am watched by staff and cameras wherever I go.  I feel as though I've been jailed for a crime I did not commit.  When I was sick with COVID, I didn't care, but since staff can come and go at will, but we cannot, I see no logic in it all.  According to my state and the CDC, they are keeping us safe.  I am at my wit's end.


@Lewkat , my heart goes out to you, that must be a very difficult situation you're in.  So sorry that you can't even arrange a safe visit with your son, maybe outdoors where you live.  I have to be thankful that I own my own home and haven't felt very much inconvenienced by the Covid, I usually go out with my dog every day, but there aren't many people around.  I also have a large back yard to hang out in whenever I want.  Living in a senior facility is very restrictive....hang in there, hoping things will get a bit better in the near future.  Hugs.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 13, 2020)

They were supposed to enter phase one as the state mandated  since we are now going into phase 2.  However  2 more staff members now have COVID and passed it to 2 more residents.  So we are now at 13  and 13 with 5 deaths.  I seems never to end.  But, I've survived this long and I am ever so grateful I survived COVID.  Trust me, I never want to revisit that.  What a session.  I am alive and reasonably well, so I really shouldn't even complain in truth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I actually did encounter some people going into Walmart giving the associate some grief over putting on their masks before going in.  While inside I saw a woman with hers pulled down over under her chin.  Her approx. 12 year old daughter was not wearing one at all.
> I have never felt inconvienced or put out.  Maybe a bit bored at times when I was tired of watching TV or reading. But that is it.  I am upset that I cannot yet go visit family members. But we gotta do what we gotta do, I guess.
> I am bugged about the Anti-Maskers protesting, or people feeling that because they are young and/or healthy they do not need PPE.
> But as long as most of us know what we need to do, I guess it has to be enough.*


@Marie5656 , I went to Costco a while back where masks are mandatory, as far as I'm concerned, they should be mandatory in all stores until this thing is under control.  A cop was outside with a store manager checking people's cards and masks before entering the building.  When I was leaving, there was a 'you're not gonna tell ME what to do!' type, angrily walking back to his vehicle with no mask on.  The cop wouldn't let him in, and he was PO'd.  Too bad for him, the inconsiderate jerk.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> That's what I do when I'm out with the dog or just by myself.  I have the mask handy, but do not wear it outside.  That's ridiculous when there isn't another soul around.  But, our governor insists we wear them.  Lotsa luck on that one, Phil. * It's also weird to see someone driving solo wearing a mask.  Go figure.*


There are times when I wear a mask while driving.  It's because I just finished one errand and am headed to complete another.  Rather than trying to safely remove and replace the mask between errands, I leave it on for the 5-10 minutes it takes me to get from one place to the next.  

When I see people driving with masks on, I assume that's what they're doing, too.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 14, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Awwww, thank you Annie, that is so sweet.  I am having a problem post COVID and I'll have to speak to my doctor this week about it, but I am very lethargic much of the time.  The COVID virus attacked my sinuses and it's proximity to my brain terrified me as I feared encephalitis or encepahalitic shock.  My fevers were so high that my body absolutely jerked involuntarily at the height of them.  Since my recovery, I find more and more that I am suffering lethargy each day and sleep most of the time.  Of course it may be ennui, but also my memory for simple things fails me.  I have gotten a lot of my sense of taste back but the smell is faint and only intermittent.  So, that's part of my problem of how I feel emotionally.  However, my anger is justified at this being jailed since all I'd like to do is visit with my son for about a week.  Not to party with a lot of people.
> 
> Sorry for my dumping this on you when all I meant to do was thank you for the kind thoughts and words.



No apologies!  I'm so glad we have the internet through this and can share struggles.   I've read that a lot of people have more post viral fatigue after C19 than is the norm with other viruses, and it's no wonder that all the lingering effects are harder to cope with living in lockdown.


----------

